# Abzugeben Siemens ET200S, gebraucht



## gerby (3 November 2021)

Wegen nicht gebrauchen abzugeben, Siemens ET200S (Profibus) mit Digit. I/O Modulen Bestückt, siehe Foto:

Hat bis zum Ausbau fehlerfrei funktioniert.

Wird nicht verkauft, aber gerne im Tausch gegen eine kulinarische Spezialität aus eurer Region abgegeben


----------



## PN/DP (4 November 2021)

Ich hätte ca 1 kg sehr leckeren Räucherlachs aus der Region unserer Fabrik auf den Färöern anzubieten. Ist noch bessere Qualität als norwegischer Räucherlachs.

Harald


----------



## gerby (4 November 2021)

Hallo Harald

Gerne melde ich mich bei dir, Artikel ist reserviert

Grüsse


----------



## gerby (11 Januar 2022)

Artikel ist vergeben.


----------

